# 6th International WAC meeting 2018 in Germany



## newcichlidking (Dec 30, 2017)

The largest West African Cichlid gathering in the World take place March 16, 17 & 18 2018 in Duelmen, Germany.
All lectures are in English language. So, if you are in Germany or Europe anyway, don´t miss the opportunity to meet some of the most famous experts in West African Cichlids personally.

Here is the link:

www.wacmeeting.nl/kopie-von-jbl


----------

